# Meatloaf Basket



## pgeobc (Nov 3, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nice if someone made a stainless meatloaf loaf basket. Just about the same size as a standard loaf pan, but made with stainless steel mesh.

I have looked all over the web, but have not come up with one. Does anybody know of one for sale?  Thanks.


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmm.  I don't think I'd be interested.  I would think that the meat would "settle" into the holes and make it impossible to remove, or dang hard.  I will tell you that smoking a meatloaf in a disposable tin pan will impart plenty of smoky flavor, if that's what you're looking for.

On edit:  Also, ground beef tends to dry out very easily.  I think a basket would only exacerbate the situation, if I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 3, 2007)

Some poeple are using something that looks like a wok with holes in it. I use a thin sheets of aluminum (I think) with holes in it. Got two sheets in a cardboard at Home Depot I think for like $5. I wish I'd have bought 2 or 3 of them. They don't have much BBQ stuff now.


----------



## smoked (Nov 3, 2007)

debi is right, I use the grill wok setup she is talking about, and it works great.....no need to re-invent the wheel.....


----------



## pgeobc (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you folks, I appreciate that. I will continue to look around, but it may be a fix for which there is no real problem.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 3, 2007)

This may be as close as you get, I think I found one at Lowe's very similar that was stainless but I could not find it on their site
http://www.barbecue-store.com/platinumgrillingwok.htm


----------

